# my 87 325 is



## eieio4tn (Feb 12, 2009)

i,ve had my 87 325:bigpimp:is for about 6 months now. is there anything better to drive than a bmw...no. a few electrical problems, but perfect body and black leather seats. is this a sought after model, or is it just a great auto.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=96


----------

